# 65 gto transmission question - opinions



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a 65 gto that I am just starting to restore. It is all original except for the manual transmission. The transmission is from a 66 gto. I have an opportunity to acquire a 65 manual trans. My question, is there an advantage to having one or the other? I like the idea of having an original car, it pleases me as I am about 5/8ths a purist.I have no problem with the car not having a numbers matching trans. since I am restoring it for me to enjoy. I would like opinions (your knowledge) on which is a better choice.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I think the '66 and up M20 transmissions have a beefier 1" input shaft, while the earlier M20s only had a 7/8" shaft. 

I just bought an Autogear M20, new front to back from 5speeds.com. It's beautiful. I can't wait to get it in the car!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What G20 said. Unless you are into numbers matching correctness, the '66-up is a stronger, better gearbox. I would leave it right there and run it, if it were mine. Been driving 4 speed early GTO's since the '70's....


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks guys


----------

